# Char Upload



## Paddi (4. Oktober 2006)

Ok bin auf Kil´Jaeden bei mir funktioniert das Char upload auch nicht mehr... Diverse Items haben sich verändert werden allerdings nicht angezeigt...
Der automatische Upload meldet mir Profil erflogreich übertragen. Manuell hab ich es auch schon gemacht.. Geändert hat sich leider bisher noch nix...

Debug.txt:

04.10.2006 10:20:19<<- Lade RSS
04.10.2006 10:20:19<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
04.10.2006 10:20:19<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> WoW Build Version: 5875
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> Programm gestartet
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> Timer:1000
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> WoWFileName: D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> Autoupdate: -1
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> Modus: 15
04.10.2006 10:20:19->> Gold: 0
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
04.10.2006 10:20:20->>FTP_Anonym: 1
04.10.2006 10:20:20WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
04.10.2006 10:20:20WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
04.10.2006 10:25:20<<- Lade RSS


wäre super wenn ihr nen Rat hättet:

Bevor Fragen aufkommen, Firewall ports sind offen (wobei geht auch net wenn sie aus ist), Blascprofiler ist bei den addons aktiv usw usw


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Hmm... ist das die gesammte debug.txt? Ein bisschen klein, nach der gabs noch kein Upload...


----------



## Paddi (4. Oktober 2006)

jop das war der gesamte text aus der datei


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Also, was dein Upload angeht... Siehe den Post von Crowley

Allerdings hab ich die Logfiles von erfolgreichen Uploads länger in Erinnerung o_O
Muss ich aber leider passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paddi (4. Oktober 2006)

ok hab was probiert das dann auch geklappt hat. Eventuell geht das bei den anderen ja auch.... Profiler.lua löschen die bak umbenennen in lua dann manuell uploaden. Dann hat man erstmal ein leeres profil.
Dann ins game gehen und danach einfach nochmal nen manuellen upload starten...

Also bei mir hat es geklappt


----------

